# DIY Barr's venturi design reactor build



## Nigel95 (6 Dec 2020)

Did anyone every try to make this build? It should be the 'best'

So If I understand it correctly it's a Grigg style reactor. Like this one





With 3 holes drilled into it. One hole to add the co2 (as with any reactor). 2 extra holes, 1 in the top chamber and the other one 2" down from the top on the opposite side of where the co2 enters the reactor.

In the top vent you use a 3 inch rigid airline with a manual valve so it acts as a manual dump of the co2.

In one of the side holes I will connect a airline and connect it back into between my canister filter output and the reactor creating the venturi loop...? Or connect it on the inflow hoses of my eheim with something like this in between the hoses to connect the co2 tube on US $8.23 36% OFF|12/16 Mm Externe CO2 Verstuiver Diffuser Aquarium Aquarium Bubble Teller Reactor Kooldioxide Generator|CO2 Uitrusting|   - AliExpress

(as I am planning to use this reactor on a canister filter) I wonder if it would also be more beneficial to use an atomizer on  the outflow just before it enters the reactor. I already have this atomizers laying around. Or much better to enter the co2 in the reactor itself so it creates a bigger fighting effect between the co2 rising and the flow pushing down?

The idea about the venturi loop I think is to keep them 100% efficient and working properly.  When the gas builds up it will be pulled back into your canister filter and comes later back in the reactor/ your tank.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Dec 2020)

I think @Edvet might of made something simular


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Dec 2020)

I am wondering what is a sweet spot in terms of length for a pvc pipe for a reactor. Ofc bigger the better for efficiency. But in terms of flow?

For my 60p with 1000lph filter I have to cut the flow on my filter. No idea what a 15" pipe will bring me. Still okay or too less flow who knows?

For my 120 I have 2000 and 1250 lph filter. Can I use a 20" on the 1250 lph and still have enough flow with both. Who knows it's hard to guess without personal experience and every setup is different.

Also a PITA to keep rebuilding it..

Any input? Im leaning towards the Griggs style with Barr mod on it to have less flow reduction  than a Cerges style.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Dec 2020)

Well that's what's been good about fitting Maxspect x2 gyres, the flow created by the filter became irrelevant


----------



## foxfish (7 Dec 2020)

I think you should consider a by pass and adjustable flow as there are no set figures to go by.
However a simply analogy would be ... the longer the bubbles are in suspension the more likely there are to dissolve.


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Dec 2020)

foxfish said:


> I think you should consider a by pass and adjustable flow as there are no set figures to go by.
> However a simply analogy would be ... the longer the bubbles are in suspension the more likely there are to dissolve.


How is this design in your opinion? Some guy in my country makes one. Not cheap as DIY but if it works.. Price is €100 My idea was to let him drill another hole same height as where the co2 enters. And make the Barr venturi loop to get rid off the co2+o2 build up. Plan is to put the airline from the reactor back in the filter hoses. Preferable inflow but if that's gonna give build up in the filter guide it between the filter output and the reactor?






What do you think @Zeus.


----------



## foxfish (7 Dec 2020)

I cant say if that exact design would work for you but it looks like very good value considering all the PVC fittings!


----------



## Zeus. (7 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> What do you think @Zeus.



1. The reactor is on the small size 150mm diameter would be my choice, plus reactor too short for its diameter, Wide and short works or long and slimmer, as its the flow rate in the Reactor that forces the bubbles down
2. CO2 input should be much closer to bottom, just above the outlet.
2. CO2 feedback to venturi should be the top of reactor
3. Feedback needs to go to an area of lower pressure than the CO2 reactor chamber for it to work, so needs to be a constriction to flow pre CO2 reactor, so fitting it


Nigel95 said:


> Plan is to put the airline from the reactor back in the filter hoses.



would fail without a pressure drop so need venturi constriction which the unit doesnt have ATM




4.Think its meant to be a bubble counter, which IMO is a waste, as doing point 2 would make the Reactor chamber a bubble counter
5. A union joint and gate valve on reactor exhaust may be very handy when needed for service.
6. Reactor has no swirling of flow in CO2 chamber which 'Foxy' had in his.

I think it would fail as the CO2 reactor would fill up with CO2 as no atomiser/ diffusor is present. I would give it a miss.


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Dec 2020)

Appreciate the input man! @Zeus.   Yeah the bubble counter I was not planning to use its an option you can choose for and couldn't find a pic without it. I have a bubble counter in the co2 art regulator anyways.

I think I'm go stick with my atomizer haha. Those reactors are a rabbit hole. Guess there is still no successful commercial option around? I'm not that good in DIY so I think I'll pass!

Did anyone ever use something like this. Looks too compact for what it claims it does?





						JDAquatec - UNSERE PRODUKTE
					

Vorsprung durch Ideen



					www.jdaquatec.de
				




Amazon product


----------



## Zeus. (7 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> I'm not that good in DIY


Says the man with awarded winning scapes  who did them?


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Says the man with awarded winning scapes  who did them?


Hahaaa scaping is different IMO

This product I linked above looks like a very easy solution. If it works. Does anyone believe in such a product?


----------



## Zeus. (7 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> scaping is different IMO


'No -no difference only different in your mind, you must relearn what you have learned, do or do not there is no try' - Yoda


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> 'No -no difference only different in your mind, you must relearn what you have learned, do or do not there is no try' - Yoda


Haha nice one!


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

foxfish said:


> I think you should consider a by pass and adjustable flow as there are no set figures to go by.


I think a bypass would only be required for bigger tanks. I don't think that's necessary for the tanks he has.


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Any input? Im leaning towards the Griggs style with Barr mod on it to have less flow reduction than a Cerges style.


Yes I would suggest that. Cerges style reactors would be more suitable for bigger tanks. Flow is also reduced compared to Grigg style reactors. Tom's reactor is the simplest and perhaps the most efficient I have seen so far compared to all those mods out there.


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> 1. The reactor is on the small size 150mm diameter would be my choice, plus reactor too short for its diameter, Wide and short works or long and slimmer, as its the flow rate in the Reactor that forces the bubbles down
> 2. CO2 input should be much closer to bottom, just above the outlet.


In general Rex Griggs style reactors tend to be ~50mm in diameter and ~300mm long. Those are the base dimensions which obviously can be adapted according to the tank size/need. It's a matter of tweaking things because it also depends on the filter's power/flow. This 150mm for a Rex Griggs reactor is way too much. Perhaps you are referring to a Cerges type reactor. Also, the reactor in that picture has a bypass with flow valves. So technically you can regulate flow in that chamber but I don't think you need a bypass for smaller tanks. But my opinion though is that the reactor in that picture is way too bulky


Zeus. said:


> 6. Reactor has no swirling of flow in CO2 chamber which 'Foxy' had in his.


Rex Griggs style reactors are made so that swirl is not needed. The height of the reactor takes care of co2/water contact time. Only Cerges style reactors which are shorter would benefit from swirling to increase Co2 contact time.



Nigel95 said:


> I think I'm go stick with my atomizer haha. Those reactors are a rabbit hole. Guess there is still no successful commercial option around? I'm not that good in DIY so I think I'll pass!


Ultimately they all have the same purpose. Increase Co2 contact time with water. That's all. There is no magic to it. The good thing about the Rex Griggs version is that it takes less space. The Cerges version can be more bulky. Also the venturi port is highly recommended to allow back pressure to be released usually later in the day when the reactor has started accumulating Co2. The reason there isn't many commercial products is mostly because these reactors are dependent on tank size and water flow so it's difficult to have a one size fits all. There are a few though. Nilocg does produce some of these reactors (Cerges and Griggs). There are a few others as well.

Here are two that I built. 2inch diameter ~14inch long. Don't pay attention to the big top ports. The picture was taken when I was dry fitting all the parts.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

Hanuman said:


> In general Rex Griggs style reactors tend to be ~50mm in diameter and ~300mm long. Those are the base dimensions which obviously can be adapted according to the tank size/need. It's a matter of tweaking things because it also depends on the filter's power/flow. This 150mm for a Rex Griggs reactor is way too much.


But are these the best dimensions or just what happens to be the dimensions that can easy fit under most folks tanks ?

IMO/IME a wider reactor will have a lower flow rate so the bubbles will have more chance to dissolve without being forced out of the bottom of the reactor, so wider the better, plus a wider reactor will have a larger surface area of the big bubble at top- but it needs to fit under the tank and in the base ideally.

Having run my CO2 reactors with high and low flow I have found
1. The time it takes to get the pH drop is unchanged with high or low flow Nano or big bubbles
2. High flow though reactor is noisy and low flow is  silent with door close even with my injection rate
3. Nano bubbles get back to tank more with high flow less with low flow.
4. Big bubbles tank remains clear (except pearling)
5. Having media in do not change the pH drop time - no media means nothing to clean
6. I have not touch my reactors/atomisers for well over a year, the *few* times I did clean them in the past I found very little in them detritus wise

With my twin CO2 reactors and twin injection/solenoids which I control with an industrial timer 'PLC' I can get well over a 1.0 pH drop in 500l tank in less than 30mins. which is unheard off anywhere else as far as I am aware. I have twin JBL ProFlora Direct Inline CO2 Diffuser which to be honest the CO2 bypasses the ceramic element, I could seal them however I get big bubbles, I get the pH drop and tank is clear as a bell - so job done.

APS EF2 are *cheap*, they dont have the best sealing system and with plumbing (below) I did blow one of the lids off once filling the tank when I turn the water on too fast, it was easy to fix just needed lid popping back on. Now when filling tank I close the valves on them, other wise no issues



I plan to drill holes in lids of reactors so I can feed the CO2 back into the system via venturi, I plan to add a constriction as shown on pic above as have a ventri system that I can just the hole size like in a carburettor for fine tuning, do away the the atomisers and have CO2 injected slightly above CO2 reactor outlet( maybe with a fitting so could add bazooka)

My thoughts/plans ATM


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

@Nigel95 
APS EF2 £20
16mm Y PVC HOSE CONNECTOR x2 £8
Plastic Irrigation In Line Barb Valve 16mm £5
Inline diffusor of you choice, some hose, clips
It will work and value will give control of bubbles in tank. But will it fit in the space 😬 as running hoses smoothly needs space


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Dec 2020)

Hanuman said:


> View attachment 157533


Looks nice! Did you also add a venturi loop in the end or did you skip it? If so did you put the venturi loop back in the outflow or inflow hoses? Or a dedicated pump?



Zeus. said:


> @Nigel95
> APS EF2 £20
> 16mm Y PVC HOSE CONNECTOR x2 £8
> Plastic Irrigation In Line Barb Valve 16mm £5
> ...


Seems like a really easy option for not much DIY and cheap... About the space well... My 60p is on an simple table and the filter next to it. Could get messy with this setup...

For my 120 well yeah there is just a 120x60x80cm cabinet under the tank. Need to fit 2 filters + 6kg co2 bottle there. And this setup. I do have co2 art elite regulator so was planning to use 2 atomizers on both filter one. What would you recommend for a 360l tank. one or two aps ef2 canister filters?

Do you have any idea how much space approximately it takes to fit one of those setups you mentioned?

Would love to add that venturi loop as well as it seems a nice way to get the o2 + co2 build up back in the system. Are you going to push it back into the filter so the impeller chops the gass up. Or more safely but less optimal.. back into the outflow hose before the APS EF2 . I'm not sure if it's a problem to push the gass back in filter disturbing things?

Regarding the APS EF2 method the goal is no mist right? It's not truely efficient as the other reactors is that right? Co2 is cheap as you said


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> But are these the best dimensions or just what happens to be the dimensions that can easy fit under most folks tanks ?


These are dimensions that have been tested and proven to work. There is no need to oversize things when it's not needed. Now you can certainly vary dimensions but these are what works for most folks. At least that's what I have read over and over again. Obviously the bigger the tank and the bigger the reactor needs to be since you'll have bigger pumps with stronger flow. The whole idea is to slow the flow and break bubbles small enough so that mixing with water is optimal. How you do it doesn't really matter. These 2 designs Rex Griggs and Cerges do exactly the same, just with different hardware.


Zeus. said:


> I plan to drill holes in lids of reactors so I can feed the CO2 back into the system via venturi, I plan to add a constriction as shown on pic above as have a ventri system that I can just the hole size like in a carburettor for fine tuning, do away the the atomisers and have CO2 injected slightly above CO2 reactor outlet( maybe with a fitting so could add bazooka)


Yeap that's good. The further back you put the Co2 the better. Here Tom's Barr way:
Dual venturi DIY External CO2 reactor
And here is the method I used:
Aquatic Plant Central - View Single Post -  DIY Inline reactor plans
(the post is not from me but I did the same)


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Looks nice! Did you also add a venturi loop in the end or did you skip it? If so did you put the venturi loop back in the outflow or inflow hoses? Or a dedicated pump?


Outflow, right after the filter.  So basically you recirculate the Co2 so that is dissolves in the water prior entering the reactor again. You could add it to a pump too if you like.


----------



## foxfish (8 Dec 2020)

There are obviously lots of methods but not  much actual choice to purchase.
The venturi device can be used and is interesting to watch but they can be noisy and not always necessary.
In fact a build up of gas will pressurise the vessel and offer a surface to surface contact between the  C02 and the water. That is a method in its own right and running a ‘pressurised reactor‘ was a popular method when  C02 was a popular additive in marine tanks. 
The main consideration when you get a big up of  gas is the fact it continues to disolve well after the C02 supply  is turned  off.
In my mind there are a few  aspects that i consider very helpful when designing a reactor.
One, is being able to see what is going on inside ie .... a clear vessel.    
Two, is having enough valves and a bypass so you have total control over the flow.
I have found that fine tuning C02 reactors can make all the difference between hardly working at all to being very efficient!
From my own personal experience i would say the larger the reactor the better!
What we are trying to do is make a small reactor that works as well as a large reactor.
It is all good fun......


----------



## foxfish (8 Dec 2020)

I built a particular design about 10 years ago that used a cut down plastic bottle inside a water treatment vessal .
I still have it and it still works as it did 10 years ago, 4000+ lph with quite a high bubble count, all bubbles totally dissolved and none escaping the reactor.
However other folk built similar reactors based on my design but useing slightly differnt shaped vessael and plastic bottles and they did not find my own succses !
That proves to me how fickle reactor design can be.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Do you have any idea how much space approximately it takes to fit one of those setups you mentioned?



well the trouble with hoses is you cant bend then fast or they kink so it can soon get hoses all over the place. Thats the nice thing about using a complete PVCU fittings and less jubilee clips as well.


Nigel95 said:


> Would love to add that venturi loop as well as it seems a nice way to get the o2 + co2 build up back in the system.



Yes, I would too (plan to in near future)


Hanuman said:


> Outflow, right after the filter.  So basically you recirculate the Co2 so that is dissolves in the water prior entering the reactor again. You could add it to a pump too if you like.



or just after the branch of the 'T' branch for the bypass in may case 



Hanuman said:


> These are dimensions that have been tested and proven to work. There is no need to oversize things when it's not needed. Now you can certainly vary dimensions but these are what works for most folks. At least that's what I have read over and over again. Obviously the bigger the tank and the bigger the reactor needs to be since you'll have bigger pumps with stronger flow. The whole idea is to slow the flow and break bubbles small enough so that mixing with water is optimal. How you do it doesn't really matter. These 2 designs Rex Griggs and Cerges do exactly the same, just with different hardware.
> 
> Yeap that's good. The further back you put the Co2 the better. Here Tom's Barr way:
> Dual venturi DIY External CO2 reactor
> ...


Yes probably read most of the posts at the time, but the Cost of two APS EF2 was good at the time and they fitted, not doing a ventri system was a mistake IMO



foxfish said:


> In fact a build up of gas will pressurise the vessel and offer a surface to surface contact between the C02 and the water. That is a method in its own right and running a ‘pressurised reactor‘ was a popular method when C02 was a popular additive in marine tanks.
> The main consideration when you get a big up of gas is the fact it continues to disolve well after the C02 supply is turned off.



Yes I believe it helps too, big pocket of air and wider reactor, I think thats why I am able to drop the pH so fast.


foxfish said:


> One, is being able to see what is going on inside ie .... a clear vessel.


Yes, wrote to APS at time and no joy, but you can get them now I believe.

I have fairly recently reduce the pH drop to about 1.0pH and it takes longer to get a stable pH as all I did was reduce the working PSI from 50psi to 30psi


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Dec 2020)

Asked the guy and no problem if I want two additional holes but it's not possible in the top of the reactor due too the vent valve over there. I wonder if this kills the idea of the venturi loop? If I am correctly I could still have an extra hole on the opposite of the reactor of where the co2 enters and loop this to the outflow hoses of my filter? And then I still have a manual valve on the top? Please correct me if I'm wrong!

Then I would go for this reactor with no bypass for the 60p I think.

And this reactor but with 10cm extra height and with bypass for my 360l tank.

Or maybe the APS EF2 clear vessel route.. cheaper but more work also.

Checked with someone else who has this design and on his smaller tank 60l the basic reactor works fine. On his 120cm tank he couldn't get the ph drop without the bypass.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> but it's not possible in the top of the reactor due too the vent valve over there.


The vent valve can be converted to an outlet for the venturi feed - it would make a perfect vent IMO
Plus a cant see a good reason why the CO2 inlet cant just 'T' into the ventri loop tubing- why does it need a separate inlet???


----------



## Hanuman (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> not possible in the top of the reactor due too the vent valve over there


That's exactly what the vent port is for 

I would be you I would build it. It would cost less and you will do it to your own specs. Fun project too.


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> The vent valve can be converted to an outlet for the venturi feed - it would make a perfect vent IMO
> Plus a cant see a good reason why the CO2 inlet cant just 'T' into the ventri loop tubing- why does it need a separate inlet???


Wait so why does the top have to be converted? The top is already a manual valve if I wanted to manually remove the gas? I probably still don't understand the concept fully lol. 

If I make a T or Y airline connection  for 1) the co2 inlet and 2) venturi airline towards the filter. Does it work properly then?  This isn't my field but how does the build up co2+o2 escape from the  the venturi airline, when it's next to where the co2 gets pumped in with pressure? Doesn't that work against each other?


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> Wait so why does the top have to be converted? The top is already a manual valve if I wanted to manually remove the gas? I probably still don't understand the concept fully lol.
> 
> If I make a T or Y airline connection  for 1) the co2 inlet and 2) venturi airline towards the filter. Does it work properly then?  This isn't my field but how does the build up co2+o2 escape from the  the venturi airline, when it's next to where the co2 gets pumped in with pressure? Doesn't that work against each other?


Well 'if' the venturi creates enough suction/pressure drop all the gas/air will be circulated by it so it should work. Mine have no vent ports (unless I loosen the fittings)if they get air in during maintenance a few hours later when the the system is running its all gone. The top 'vent' on the reactor chamber just speeds the process up
So why have an extra hole in the pipework/hardware, just 'T' into venturi pipe, this only just dawned on me today


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2020)

@Nigel95 I think you have inspired me to find a potential DIY solution for myself, not the cheapest



110 mm clear PVC pipe
Then just use off the shelf 110mm soil pipe fittings and solvent weld it all up, drill a few holes for pipe fitting etc and weld them up too.
and would have enough 110 PVC left to go into production


----------



## foxfish (8 Dec 2020)

PVC is really easy to work with but apart from being expensive it is actually more  opaque rather than clear.
Also it is very soft compared to acrylic so scratches just like that!
However it is a great product to experiment with and it will do the  job.
A few years back one member designed and made quite popular, a very tall reactor from 50mm PVC .
It was around one meter long and very basic but also very effective.
Trying to remember his name ... he had a huge square tank with chocolate gouramis ?
Alex perhaps ?


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> @Nigel95 I think you have inspired me to find a potential DIY solution for myself, not the cheapest
> View attachment 157560
> 110 mm clear PVC pipe
> Then just use off the shelf 110mm soil pipe fittings and solvent weld it all up, drill a few holes for pipe fitting etc and weld them up too.
> and would have enough 110 PVC left to go into production


Good luck buddy looking forward to see your result and your experience!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Dec 2020)

foxfish said:


> Trying to remember his name ... he had a huge square tank with chocolate gouramis ?
> Alex perhaps ?



Alastair?

Do you mean this thread @foxfish :






						DIY Project - Co2 reactor build for Fluval FX5
					

Following an earlier thread regarding my interest in building a DIY reactor for a FX5 filter, I've now taken the plunge and ordered all parts necessary with some help from Mr Ed Seeley (thanks mate).  The parts have arrived And this is what I've received.  1. 1 meter of 2 inch PVC pipe (metric)...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (9 Dec 2020)

Never tried using the external one, but the internal Venturi design works fantastic.


----------



## Hanuman (9 Dec 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> internal Venturi design


What exactly is an internal Venturi design?


----------



## Zeus. (9 Dec 2020)

Hanuman said:


> What exactly is an internal Venturi design?


When when 'I' use the term 'internal Venturi' I am refering to the Venturis location relative to the CO2 reactors chamber, if its in the chamber or within the chamber container then its 'internal IMO, external venturi is outside of reactor chamber. External should be more efficient as you pointed out the bubbles have longer contact with water.


----------



## Wookii (9 Dec 2020)

Zeus. said:


> When when 'I' use the term 'internal Venturi' I am refering to the Venturis location relative to the CO2 reactors chamber, if its in the chamber or within the chamber container then its 'internal IMO, external venturi is outside of reactor chamber. External should be more efficient as you pointed out the bubbles have longer contact with water.



How would you include a venturi inside the chamber?


----------



## Hanuman (9 Dec 2020)

Wookii said:


> How would you include a venturi inside the chamber?


Was going to ask the same 😅


----------



## Zeus. (9 Dec 2020)

Wookii said:


> How would you include a venturi inside the chamber?



CO2 APS EF2 reactor with internal Venturi fitted ​it works but not was well as I hoped


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (9 Dec 2020)

Hanuman said:


> What exactly is an internal Venturi design?











						DIY internal Reactor, great for Yeast CO2 users!
					

Here's a small little highly effective DIY Reactor that cost about 11$ with the powerhead, or about 2-3$ without.  Materials: 12" rigid airline tubing 3/16" OD 4" L x 2" OD Viewtainer Lighter Snips or shape knife Metal rod/small screwdriver, about 1/8" or 3/16" diameter  Procedure...




					barrreport.com
				




Internal meaning the reactor is either inside the aquarium or inside the sump. I’ve attached the one I made, works well in my sump. It’s placed right over my pump so that when bubbles escape through the bottom they are immediately sucked into the pump and into my tank


----------



## Wookii (10 Dec 2020)

@Nigel95 I didn’t know whether to post this in your EW-604  thread or here, but posted it here as its in the CO2 section and more active.

I use a 20” filter housing as a CO2 reactor - it works very well, was easy to build, and is largely maintenance free.

I basically bought a length of clear acrylic tube, cut it to length to fit precisely inside the filter housing, and over the internal spigot of the filter housing head:






Cut some large exit holes in the base:





Took the filter housing lid and added some rubber washers to build it up to avoid the void at the top which could collect CO2:





Then added some PTFE tape around the base and pressure fit the acrylic tube:





The filter housing lid had 3/4” BSP inlets so I used 3/4” to 22mm elbows to maximise flow - and could just about manage to get 16/22 tubing over them:





I use the filter housing in reverse, so water enters though the centre, goes down the tube and the back up the outside and out. I just use a JBL ProFlora inline ahead of the reactor as I already had it, but it would probably work just as well running the CO2 direct into the inlet tubing.





I only get the finest micro-bubbles in the tank with this, and could probably eliminate those if I wanted by adding some coarse sponge to the bottom of the Perspex tube.


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Dec 2020)

@Wookii  Thanks for tips! If I am correct this is a Cerges style reactor right? Did you ever use one of the Griggs style reactor and experienced a huge flow difference between the two styles?


----------



## Wookii (10 Dec 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> @Wookii  Thanks for tips! If I am correct this is a Cerges style reactor right? Did you ever use one of the Griggs style reactor and experienced a huge flow difference between the two styles?



Yes, I guess its more like a Cerges style in terms that it uses a filter housing and goes from top to bottom and back again. I did make a small Griggs style (inlet at the top, outlet at the bottom) prior to that, but I can't say I noticed much difference in flow, but  certainly a difference in dissolution. Any style of reactor will reduce flow rates a fair bit.


----------

